# 06 Mercury 25 EFI alarm



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

Had the boat out today and it ran great. Took a couple waves over the bow and got the throttle wet...alarm stayed on for the rest of the time. Why does this happen? I'm thinking about just disconnecting the speaker.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Had the boat out today and it ran great. Took a couple waves over the bow and got the throttle wet...alarm stayed on for the rest of the time. Why does this happen? I'm thinking about just disconnecting the speaker.


I wouldnt do that, in case there is another motor error you need to correct like temperature or oil level- that if unchecked could brick your motor block.

There is probably a short somewhere, the water is causing conductivity between two wires.


----------



## Damon (Mar 24, 2014)

Wrapped up the wires and no alarm since.


----------

